# First time smoking beef ribs



## independent (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys!

I have two slabs of beef ribs that are about 10lbs per slab.  These babies are seriously massive (at least to me, maybe I'm just used to looking at pork ribs).  I've searched on here and read different opinions about how to cook them... some say slow and low just like pork ribs, others say to cook them like you cook your steaks.  Well, I eat steak seared rare, so I can't imagine doing them like that :-)  So what's the best bet for first-timers to get good results?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## jak757 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff -- I love beef ribs!  I like my steaks rare.  But beef ribs I cook slow and low.  Otherwise I find them tough.  Somehow I don't mind them done well like that -- even though most beef I like bloody.  I have a god friend though that like them rare -- so it's really up to you.

I need to find me some now!!


----------



## denver dave (Jul 1, 2010)

I smoke beef ribs often. I do mine at 225* for 5 hours. No foiling or panning. I pull them when they are tender, similiar to doing brisket. I start checking for tenderness after 3 1/2 to 4 hours.


----------



## independent (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Is there an internal temp that we should be looking for "just to be safe" or not really?


----------



## harryho (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds like you have beef short ribs.

Your best bet and maybe more fool proof is to pretty much follow a 3-2-1 method at 225 to 250.

3 hours smoked

2 hours foiled or in a foil pan covered with maybe a little bit of beef broth in the pan.

1 hour taken out of the pan to firm up the bark

Good luck

I smoked some on Mother's Day..........so check it out to compare

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93746/t-rex-bones-for-mother-s-day

No need to check temps. If you don't place the probe at the right spot, it might throw you off......


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 1, 2010)

If they're as big as they are, I was thinking they might be dino bones? Check out this Wiki article. Good how-to demonstration of a fellow smoker preparing, and smoking, his beef ribs.

Dino Bone Wiki


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 2, 2010)

From one old skater to the young skater dude. It sounds like you have some short/long ribs there. Do they look like this or this??? Theses are regular beef ribs.

 

Theses are some really meaty short/long bone beef ribs. Dino Bones and this is the  3 bone section



Now I would smoke theses alittle differently depending on which ones you have?? If you have the regular ribs I would smoke them using the 3-2-1 and use the whole 2 hours in the foil. Then if you have the Dino Bones then I would smoke them by temp not time. I have smoked them both ways and temp seems to come out better. Now I spritzed them about every hour or so. Then took them to about 145°-150° or so  and then let them rest for maybe a half an hour. Then enjoy and don't forget the Qview we fat kids out here like that stuff.........Alot



The true Dino Bones and not the Peralta ones......


----------



## independent (Jul 2, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> The true Dino Bones and not the Peralta ones......


LOL, that made my day.  Maybe once I get some more experience we could start a BBQ team called the Bones Brigade


----------



## independent (Jul 2, 2010)

So this is what I have.  They seem quite massive to me.  Sort of like whatever animal it is that would eat a dinosaur 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They are a full 3.5" - 4" thick on the one end...  11lbs for the slab pictured...  so what am I in for??


----------



## herkysprings (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice rack! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously tho, the beef bones I get here are all bone and no meat, so I stopped making them.

Cant wait to see finished pics!


----------



## independent (Jul 2, 2010)

Also, is there a membrane on these that needs to be removed like with the pork ribs?  And do we need to trim anything, or just put them on there like they are now?


----------



## lugnutz (Jul 2, 2010)

I've never tried beef ribs, gonna have to give it a shot soon. BTW good choice of beer even tho I prefer the wheat or bully porter


----------



## flash (Jul 2, 2010)

Independent said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Is there an internal temp that we should be looking for "just to be safe" or not really?


You can pull out the beefies about any temp range you want. I do not do them more than 4 1/2 hours. Mojo Crillio is a great marinade for beef. Badia is a great brand. Even Winn Dixie has their own brand which is quite good. I don't like them over done, so a nice 2 - 1 1/2 - 1/2 the way I like them. I rarely find good slabs here and prefer single beef backed or long bone short ribs.


----------



## calliegirl7 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks too all who share tips ,people who can, people who want to search the web,  thank you, thank you all.

 thank  you !


----------



## 3montes (Sep 26, 2012)

I did beef ribs for the first time last weekend. Did them just as I would pork spares. no foiling or panning. Turned out very good but they weren't as meaty as I would have liked.

All rubbed up. Baby backs too.













100_0129_zpsd8f3fe34.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Sep 26, 2012






On the smoker with some bacon wrapped chicken breasts. Pretty light load in rig.













100_0132_zps84d06221.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Sep 26, 2012






Got the nice thin blue going. Had a pan of cheezy jalapeno bacon potatoes in the vertical warming rack.













100_0133_zps1dee20a5.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Sep 26, 2012






Beef ribs after a few hours.













100_0134_zps9d6d1ec1.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Sep 26, 2012






Plated up with cheezy jalapeno taters and Texas coleslaw. I will definetly make them again but I will look for meatier ones.













100_0135_zps6781ea0f.jpg



__ 3montes
__ Sep 26, 2012


----------



## sarnott (Sep 26, 2012)

The ribs look great but so do the cheezy jalapeno taters. Have you shared your recipe for those?


----------



## 3montes (Sep 27, 2012)

sarnott said:


> The ribs look great but so do the cheezy jalapeno taters. Have you shared your recipe for those?


Get yourself your tater of choice. i used reds for this. I think I used 3lbs. I precook mine about half way so they don't take as long in the smoker. Peel or leave skins on as you desire.

Fry up about a pound of bacon and cut into 1 inch pieces or so.

Dice up some red peppers, onions and a jalapeno or two.leaving seeds in or out depending on how hot you want your taters. Oh I used a couple cloves of garlic too. Saute this in the bacon grease.

Cube up a 1lb box of Velveeta jalapeno cheese. Put cubed taters in a pan. Add pepper, onion jalapeno and bacon mix. Layer cubed cheese on top cover and put in smoker and heat through. About a half hour before serving remove cover and stir. Here you can add more cheese if you think you need more. Can be any cheese you want. I think I used a jar of regular Cheez Whiz for a little added creaminess. When this has blended together stir one last time. Now I added a layer of French's Fried onions on top. Leave uncovered in the smoker until onions on top have turned a nice golden brown.

Thats about it!!


----------

